# New Trailer Build!



## Lettusbee

SearchforSignal said:


> When you have to carry 20+ boxes of cat6 and coax. A trailer is going to be nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


What!??

They told me the future was going to be wireless!

Liars!


----------



## SearchforSignal

Lettusbee said:


> What!??
> 
> They told me the future was going to be wireless!
> 
> Liars!


Lmao. When you have steal doors with reinforced concrete for walls.. Everyone gets their own wireless access point. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stryker1-1

Is that what they call a service loop in America? 

I take it that's not the finished run.

Just busting your chops

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## SearchforSignal

Stryker1-1 said:


> Is that what they call a service loop in America?
> 
> I take it that's not the finished run.
> 
> Just busting your chops
> 
> Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


Lol yeah this is not done.. Going to be done sometime in June. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10

SearchforSignal said:


> When you have to carry 20+ boxes of cat6 and coax. A trailer is going to be nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Those I just have delivered to the jobsite, heck I've had boxes of wire live on jobsite for years. It's the little residential jobs where you have 5 or 6 types of wire that it would be really nice to have substantial storage.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bedfordboy116

Inner10 said:


> Don't you find a trailer to be a huge pain in the ass when working in urban areas?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk




Fortunately we don’t work in the city too often. When we do, finding parking is a bigger headache than the size of the trailer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SearchforSignal

Inner10 said:


> Those I just have delivered to the jobsite, heck I've had boxes of wire live on jobsite for years. It's the little residential jobs where you have 5 or 6 types of wire that it would be really nice to have substantial storage.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


90percent of my work I have room for a trailer and yes having everything I need at one time is awesome.. The other 10% I markup my estimate to include the headache of having to deal with the trailer. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10

SearchforSignal said:


> 90percent of my work I have room for a trailer and yes having everything I need at one time is awesome.. The other 10% I markup my estimate to include the headache of having to deal with the trailer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I'm still fighting with the best setup, my truck and cap is too damn small.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## SearchforSignal

Inner10 said:


> I'm still fighting with the best setup, my truck and cap is too damn small.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


In all honestly I don't regret my decision one bit in buying the trailer over a Ford transit t350. Though I am getting more non data work each week so having space is going to be great. If all I was doing was running cat5e and coax all day, then I would just stick with a van with a ladder rack. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10

SearchforSignal said:


> In all honestly I don't regret my decision one bit in buying the trailer over a Ford transit t350. Though I am getting more non data work each week so having space is going to be great. If all I was doing was running cat5e and coax all day, then I would just stick with a van with a ladder rack.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


What type of work are you doing these days? I still do lots of data.

I've worked out of everything from a 14' cube van to a Honda Element... But I couldn't do a trailer.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## SearchforSignal

Inner10 said:


> What type of work are you doing these days? I still do lots of data.
> 
> I've worked out of everything from a 14' cube van to a Honda Element... But I couldn't do a trailer.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


A lot of handyman work mixed in with data and being a Directv retailer. I get the "what else do you do?" question a lot from my customers. A lot of drywall repairs and basic electrical.

Serial 14' cube van would be nice. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stryker1-1

I'd like to get myself a little 10ft box truck like the little u haul ones with the single rear axle.

Big enough to house everything small enough to go where I need it

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## SearchforSignal

Increasing my inventory for the final build out.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SearchforSignal

Just a quick update on how I have it layed out. It's really a dream to work out of it. I installed one set of Dewalt toughsystem racks and installed a 2nd toolbox. It's gettingess cluttered but still have work to do.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10

SearchforSignal said:


> Just a quick update on how I have it layed out. It's really a dream to work out of it. I installed one set of Dewalt toughsystem racks and installed a 2nd toolbox. It's gettingess cluttered but still have work to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Looking good! But where does the wire go?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## SearchforSignal

Inner10 said:


> Looking good! But where does the wire go?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Goes in the v right now I'll post a picture when I can

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10

SearchforSignal said:


> Goes in the v right now I'll post a picture when I can
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Nice, when I used a cube van basically one half of it was just boxes of wire on shelves. Seems like we can never have enough wire on hand.


----------



## Stryker1-1

Makes me wish I had somewhere to park a trailer

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## SearchforSignal

Inner10 said:


> Nice, when I used a cube van basically one half of it was just boxes of wire on shelves. Seems like we can never have enough wire on hand.


Yeah. It's so damn convenient to just have what I need when I need it. Wire in specific. There was times when u was like, damn if I only I had that roll of flooded cat5.. Ect now I don't have that problem. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SearchforSignal

Inner10 said:


> Nice, when I used a cube van basically one half of it was just boxes of wire on shelves. Seems like we can never have enough wire on hand.


Here is current wire setup. Plenty of room for boxes and boxes of whatever I need.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stryker1-1

SearchforSignal said:


> Yes sir. It's getting to the point when someone calls me to run data or coax I get excited.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Until your in that tight spot or attic at 100 degrees out and your asking yourself why you do this. Been there.

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## SearchforSignal

Stryker1-1 said:


> Until your in that tight spot or attic at 100 degrees out and your asking yourself why you do this. Been there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


Lmao I was just in the attic last week and was laying flat in 20 inches of blown insulation. The difference was I knew I had to do it to get the job done and I increased my estimate to make it worth wile.. God I love being my own boss..

Ps.. Attic work still sucks though. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SearchforSignal

Well building the tool collection just so I have the proper tools to build out the trailer.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle

^^^


Make sure to get a Kreg jig for pocket screwing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SearchforSignal

Mordekyle said:


> ^^^
> 
> 
> Make sure to get a Kreg jig for pocket screwing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes sir that's on the list. Will be getting that in about a few weeks. Thanks. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Easy Gibson

The tools themselves are justifying tool purchases.

What a cycle.


----------



## SearchforSignal

Well..... Pulled the trigger on this. Should make breaking down plywood for this trailer build nice n easy.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Juan80

SearchforSignal said:


> Well building the tool collection just so I have the proper tools to build out the trailer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk




You will love that router,I have had one for about 6 months.
I have the corded version of that , but like the cordless better.
I will be getting another one for sure.
Can’t have to many routers .
Charlie


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SearchforSignal

Little update. Got the lettering on the trailer. Came out great.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tang

Looks great! Nice job!


----------



## SearchforSignal

tang said:


> Looks great! Nice job!


Thanks. Should help rolling around with this billboard. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheConstruct

That looks awesome. I like the use of the two tone trailer with the design.


----------



## B.Johnson

Very Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## mrcat

I like it! 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## SearchforSignal

Got my angle tools organized finally. Still will make a few tweets but I like it!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10

SearchforSignal said:


> Little update. Got the lettering on the trailer. Came out great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I think it looks beauitiful, but because this is the internet, and I'm an *******, I gotta be picky about one thing.

...I don't dig the "handyman and low voltage" It comes off like your selling chinese food and truck tires. I would have gone with something a little more generic like "Construction & Communications" or just "general contracting"


----------



## SearchforSignal

Inner10 said:


> I think it looks beauitiful, but because this is the internet, and I'm an *******, I gotta be picky about one thing.
> 
> ...I don't dig the "handyman and low voltage" It comes off like your selling chinese food and truck tires. I would have gone with something a little more generic like "Construction & Communications" or just "general contracting"


Hey thanks for the constructive criticism. Yeah we will see how it goes. I have had a few people say that they don't even know what "low Voltage" means.. Though a few have come up to me and asked if I could do other jobs because they assume I'm an electrician. 

I can always remove and replace that line if I want to. Just stickers after all. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10

SearchforSignal said:


> Hey thanks for the constructive criticism. Yeah we will see how it goes. I have had a few people say that they don't even know what "low Voltage" means.. Though a few have come up to me and asked if I could do other jobs because they assume I'm an electrician.
> 
> I can always remove and replace that line if I want to. Just stickers after all.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I've had that my entire life. Never know whether to say electrical work just so I can evade a list of stupid questions I've answered a thousand times.


----------



## Martin K

Trailer looks sweet. :thumbup:


----------



## B.Johnson

SearchforSignal said:


> Hey thanks for the constructive criticism. Yeah we will see how it goes. I have had a few people say that they don't even know what "low Voltage" means.. Though a few have come up to me and asked if I could do other jobs because they assume I'm an electrician.
> 
> I can always remove and replace that line if I want to. Just stickers after all.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


How about "Handyman Specializing In Low Voltage Services"?


----------



## Tinstaafl

Have to admit I agree with Inner. Rather than trying to summarize in a "sentence", I think a bulleted list would work better. Three services in descending order of preference/ability.

But realistically, get a good reputation going and it won't matter all that much what you put there.


----------



## Stryker1-1

I have found a list helps I've had numerous people stop me after reading my list of services and ask for a card .

Sometimes it turns into a job sometimes it does not sometimes they don't contact me for a couple months.

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## SearchforSignal

B.Johnson said:


> How about "Handyman Specializing In Low Voltage Services"?


Hindsight is always 20/20. That sounds great. I may use that down the road. Thanks

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SearchforSignal

Tinstaafl said:


> Have to admit I agree with Inner. Rather than trying to summarize in a "sentence", I think a bulleted list would work better. Three services in descending order of preference/ability.
> 
> But realistically, get a good reputation going and it won't matter all that much what you put there.


I thought of doing that on the black portion of the trailer. Decided against it just to keep the content to a minimum. We will see I can always add and replace stuff as I see fit.

So far I have gotten 1 lead sale from the trailer.. Two their contractors stopped me but they really only had questions about the trailer. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NYgutterguy

That trailer wrap or lettering will pay for itself 1000 times over. Have no fear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SearchforSignal

NYgutterguy said:


> That trailer wrap wrap of lettering will pay for itself 1000 times over. Have no fear.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks.. I have no doubt it will. Probably the best $800 I have spent on the business yet. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TxElectrician

Looks great

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## TimNJ

That's a great color scheme.
It really makes you look at it.


----------



## SearchforSignal

TimNJ said:


> That's a great color scheme.
> It really makes you look at it.


Thanks. Wanted to keep the color scheme to a minimum. I think it catches the eye enough. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SearchforSignal

Got another Dewalt rack up finally.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

Inner10 said:


> I think it looks beauitiful, but because this is the internet, and I'm an *******, I gotta be picky about one thing.
> 
> ...I don't dig the "handyman and low voltage" It comes off like your selling chinese food and truck tires. I would have gone with something a little more generic like "Construction & Communications" or just "general contracting"


I have sort of the same issue with my company name. I make it renovations and decks. Kicking my self in the butt for not using construction or contracting. BUT this is all my work renovations and decks. It says right in my name what I do, and I think it helps weed out jobs I don't want and helps me get the ones I do want. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## heavy_d

Are those the new racks meant specifically for vehicles or did you retrofit the workshop ones?

I bought some workshop ones I want to squeeze into my van.


SearchforSignal said:


> Got another Dewalt rack up finally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SearchforSignal

heavy_d said:


> Are those the new racks meant specifically for vehicles or did you retrofit the workshop ones?
> 
> I bought some workshop ones I want to squeeze into my van.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


These are the workshop ones. I just mounted them to the aluminum studs and floor. No issues except one arm for the top bin snapped. Other then that. Problem free. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## heavy_d

Thanks. I haven't dug into it yet. Is it true the arms do not fold in when not in use?

I really am loving the extra room in the back of my van. Still undecided if I'm going to do this. I have full shelves on the other side.


SearchforSignal said:


> These are the workshop ones. I just mounted them to the aluminum studs and floor. No issues except one arm for the top bin snapped. Other then that. Problem free.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SearchforSignal

cedarboarder said:


> I have sort of the same issue with my company name. I make it renovations and decks. Kicking my self in the butt for not using construction or contracting. BUT this is all my work renovations and decks. It says right in my name what I do, and I think it helps weed out jobs I don't want and helps me get the ones I do want.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Knowing what I know now, I would have named my business differently. Oh well it has been working for sure. Just got three jobs approved for close to 18 grand. Looks like I might need to find some help. I really don't want to hire people. From what I read, there are not many reliable workers on the market. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SearchforSignal

heavy_d said:


> Thanks. I haven't dug into it yet. Is it true the arms do not fold in when not in use?
> 
> I really am loving the extra room in the back of my van. Still undecided if I'm going to do this. I have full shelves on the other side.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


The arms with the kit do not fold in. Correct. I bought additional arms separately and those do fold in. The van rack model has foldable arms. I believe they are taller as well.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stryker1-1

SearchforSignal said:


> Knowing what I know now, I would have named my business differently. Oh well it has been working for sure. Just got three jobs approved for close to 18 grand. Looks like I might need to find some help. I really don't want to hire people. From what I read, there are not many reliable workers on the market.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Ran into a girl the other day that would have been a great fit as I look to expand and gave her my card told her to send her resume after she asked if I was hiring. 

Haven't heard from her. I think a lot of people don't want to work but want to complain about not working

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## SearchforSignal

Stryker1-1 said:


> Ran into a girl the other day that would have been a great fit as I look to expand and gave her my card told her to send her resume after she asked if I was hiring.
> 
> Haven't heard from her. I think a lot of people don't want to work but want to complain about not working
> 
> Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


I needed help for just one day on a job a week ago.. I was offering $150 for 3 hours of work. I still couldn't get anyone to show up and give me a hand. I'm not looking forward to hiring help. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## VinylHanger

Big problem here as well. Absolutely no work pool to draw from. Everyone I talk to is saying the same thing. Both small and large contractors.

Also, on most sites, it's 45-50 year old guys on the crews it seems like.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

SearchforSignal said:


> Knowing what I know now, I would have named my business differently. Oh well it has been working for sure. Just got three jobs approved for close to 18 grand. Looks like I might need to find some help. I really don't want to hire people. From what I read, there are not many reliable workers on the market.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I'm starting to realize if I can't find good help. I'm going to have to make some one in to good helper. Just waiting to find that person that is working too hard at a crap job. Every once in a while I see some one at homedepot or mcdonalds that is busting there butt. I remember a year ago seeing some kid pretty much running a mcdonalds like a manager and working their ass off for min wage. A great spot to pouch some employees is lumber yard too. They know the lumber atleast haha. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Idothat

SearchforSignal said:


> Looking real good. How was the build? How long has it taken you?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I got the trailer last year and, then I broke my wrist,so I got off to a slow start.


----------



## SearchforSignal

Idothat said:


> "Smart "is Ron paulk's latest trailer ,an update of "art"


Yeah I don't carry everything that his "smart" trailer does and mine is 7x16 so I figured a modified "art" system will work best for me. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Idothat

When I bought my trailer last year,a 7x16 also,I broke my wrist.
The wrist needed surgery and I was out of commission for a while.
Since I couldn't work on the trailer, I scoured the internet for ideas
I found Ron Paulk's videos and liked his concepts.
If I could do it over, I'd probably use more shelves and less drawers,I have 31 drawers,34 counting the 3 letter long ones.
In the process of researching my trailer build I discovered "Contractor Talk"a happy accident


----------



## Idothat

Only drawback to my new trailer is my tired old 2500 express is not quite up to the task of towing the beast. I guess I gotta find another truck.


----------



## cedarboarder

Idothat said:


> Only drawback to my new trailer is my tired old 2500 express is not quite up to the task of towing the beast. I guess I gotta find another truck.


Diesel or gas?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10

Idothat said:


> When I bought my trailer last year,a 7x16 also,I broke my wrist.
> The wrist needed surgery and I was out of commission for a while.
> Since I couldn't work on the trailer, I scoured the internet for ideas
> I found Ron Paulk's videos and liked his concepts.
> If I could do it over, I'd probably use more shelves and less drawers,I have 31 drawers,34 counting the 3 letter long ones.
> In the process of researching my trailer build I discovered "Contractor Talk"a happy accident


Paulk's setup may work for him but I think it's ridiculous.


----------



## Idothat

cedarboarder said:


> Diesel or gas?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


The one I have now is a 4.8 gas with 370,000 miles. It pulls it ok just scared its gonna kill it,and needs more power


----------



## Idothat

Inner10 said:


> Paulk's setup may work for him but I think it's ridiculous.


It is ridiculous, mine is a strait up "rip off "copy of it
I like it so far ,nice having everything with you.


----------



## SearchforSignal

Not much to update quit yet.. Just made storage spot for my 118 inch track. Building modified paulk bench this week.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## D-Construction

Not a bad idea for track storage. How do you plan to keep it in place?


----------



## Mordekyle

It shouldn’t go anywhere, provided the front has a stop.



I really dig the painted ceiling and walls. Brightens up the cave a bunch, I imagine.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SearchforSignal

D-Construction said:


> Not a bad idea for track storage. How do you plan to keep it in place?


The front has a stop. The rear has the ramp if I accelerate to fast. It hasn't moved yet. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Idothat

Idothat said:


> Working on my own paulk type trailer myself. You need the drawer locks,despite what Ron says on some videos.
> I built mine without locks and lost some drawers on my first test run
> I retrofit the smart style locks and will take it for a drive soon


Happy to report back that the drawer locks worked like a champ.
Just got back from an out of town job over a hundred miles away and didn't lose one drawer


----------



## cedarboarder

Thanks for the idea,,, worked well. Good use of the door.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

SearchforSignal said:


> Thanks.. I have no doubt it will. Probably the best $800 I have spent on the business yet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


That's a good price did you install the graphics? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## SearchforSignal

cedarboarder said:


> That's a good price did you install the graphics?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


That price was installed. Yeah trailer graphics have already paid for themselves. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SearchforSignal

cedarboarder said:


> Thanks for the idea,,, worked well. Good use of the door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Your welcome. Mine has worked well for me so far. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SearchforSignal

Not much to update everyone sorry. Been crazy busy booked way out. Who knew with a start-up business..... Hoping to take the interior roof off and wire more lighting soon. Just got a few more investment tools.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stryker1-1

What are you planning to run the 12s in?

I think they are to heavy for drills and drivers personally

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## D-Construction

He just got the table saw.....


----------



## SearchforSignal

Stryker1-1 said:


> What are you planning to run the 12s in?
> 
> I think they are to heavy for drills and drivers personally
> 
> Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


Yes. Tablesaw and blower is mainly what I will be using them for. They are to large for many of my other hand tools. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SearchforSignal

Stryker1-1 said:


> What are you planning to run the 12s in?
> 
> I think they are to heavy for drills and drivers personally
> 
> Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


5 amp VS the 12 amp









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## D-Construction

They work great in the blower! Still haven't put it on my circular saw yet, probably no need. I usually run the 9.0 in that and it's perfect. The table saw and blower will be it's main use as well.


----------



## Stryker1-1

Lately I haven't even been touching my M18 the M12 has been handling 95% of my work load for me

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## D-Construction

For my drill and impact, it's mostly the M12 also. I can't live without my little impact! Only pull out the 18v for running long screws or lots of them. The 12v is so nice and light and plenty of power, it's my workhorse no doubt.


----------



## Stryker1-1

I've got the fuel M12 ratchet and have been loving it for running lag bolts for TV mounts.

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

Stryker1-1 said:


> I've got the fuel M12 ratchet and have been loving it for running lag bolts for TV mounts.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


I have been eyeing up the m12 line up. hesitant to get another color for cordless tho. 

did you install anything for storing sheets on edge in the trailer ? I'm looking for ideas. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Donohue Const

I built this in mine behind the took boxes
tall enough for 4' sheets
deep enough to get rolls of house wrap









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10

Stryker1-1 said:


> I've got the fuel M12 ratchet and have been loving it for running lag bolts for TV mounts.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


But wtf else would you use it for? Just keep a 13mm socket and a drill adapter in your drill/driver kit and save yourself a damn near useless tool.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## SearchforSignal

Inner10 said:


> But wtf else would you use it for? Just keep a 13mm socket and a drill adapter in your drill/driver kit and save yourself a damn near useless tool.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I own 2 of the m12 ratchets.. They are great for TV mounts and satellite dishes as well. Mostly use it to work on cars though.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stryker1-1

I don't use it for much else but I got an awesome deal on it .

It was more of a I can't walk away from a good deal vs I actually need this.

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## SearchforSignal

Stryker1-1 said:


> I don't use it for much else but I got an awesome deal on it .
> 
> It was more of a I can't walk away from a good deal vs I actually need this.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


Most of my tools are like that. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SearchforSignal

Not much to update yet. Took 6 inches of the width of my shelf. Making room to build a storage area to enclose batteries and Inverter for solar power system.

Also put a few metal strands on to hang my tools on for easy access.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Idothat

Looking good 

How you liking the trailer so far


----------



## SearchforSignal

Idothat said:


> Looking good
> 
> How you liking the trailer so far


Thanks.

Absolutely love the trailer. It's not very organized but it gets the job done. Im just crazy busy and have almost no time to work on it. 


Edit. I will say having this trailer makes it possible for me to be in business. Without it I dont think I would want to be in business for myself. So nice. 


Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Idothat

I think it's probably better to build it as you go

You get a better idea of what you need

Worked out of pickup trucks and vans for over 20 years , I used to laugh at trailer guys

Now I wonder how I got along without it


----------



## Mordekyle

Idothat said:


> I think it's probably better to build it as you go
> 
> 
> 
> You get a better idea of what you need
> 
> 
> 
> Worked out of pickup trucks and vans for over 20 years , I used to laugh at trailer guys
> 
> 
> 
> Now I wonder how I got along without it




Still working on my new van.

I didn’t want to “finish” it, but wanted to work out of it for a little while to see how I should finish it. Getting close.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Idothat

Is that a van van or a euro van


----------



## Mordekyle

E350 cutaway 

12’ Morgan box 78” wide, 78” high.

I’ll post some pictures when I’m closer to being done.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SearchforSignal

Idothat said:


> I think it's probably better to build it as you go
> 
> You get a better idea of what you need
> 
> Worked out of pickup trucks and vans for over 20 years , I used to laugh at trailer guys
> 
> Now I wonder how I got along without it


Yep. If I would have built it right when I bought it I would not have built in a spot for 4x8 sheet goods. Now... I know I absolutely need a spot for them.. Will help out tremendously. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Idothat

Mordekyle said:


> E350 cutaway
> 
> 12’ Morgan box 78” wide, 78” high.
> 
> I’ll post some pictures when I’m closer to being done.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was seriously considering an NPR type truck 
I decided it was going to be to big of a hassle climbing in and out of all day
Plus the trailer is cheaper to own ,put permanent tags on it and an inspection every year 
Still a truck has its own advantages


----------



## cedarboarder

Idothat said:


> I was seriously considering an NPR type truck
> I decided it was going to be to big of a hassle climbing in and out of all day
> Plus the trailer is cheaper to own ,put permanent tags on it and an inspection every year
> Still a truck has its own advantages


I've heard the Hinos are very reliable. 
My next rig is going to be a NPR type truck or sprinter high top van that can tow a trailer.


----------



## SearchforSignal

Got a few hours to myself finally. Took off the ceiling. Love the aluminum look. Taking full advantage of the 80 inch interior height.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Idothat

SearchforSignal said:


> Got a few hours to myself finally. Took off the ceiling. Love the aluminum look. Taking full advantage of the 80 inch interior height.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Looks good , are you going to add insulation 

I insulted mine with rigid boards , makes a huge difference summer and winter. I use a small propane heater in the wintertime and it’s nice to have a place to warm up.
s


----------



## SearchforSignal

Idothat said:


> Looks good , are you going to add insulation
> 
> I insulted mine with rigid boards , makes a huge difference summer and winter. I use a small propane heater in the wintertime and it’s nice to have a place to warm up.
> s


Yes eventually it will be insulated. I'm just trying to get the wiring the way I want it. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SearchforSignal

Just test fitting a battery box. These are just cheap 35 amphr batteries from Harbor Freight. Making the box large enough to house 3 12v Li-ion batteries.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10

SearchforSignal said:


> Just test fitting a battery box. These are just cheap 35 amphr batteries from Harbor Freight. Making the box large enough to house 3 12v Li-ion batteries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Damn man this build it looking good! Nice collection of tools as well.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Inner10 said:


> Damn man this build it looking good! Nice collection of tools as well.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk




When you getting your trailer? 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Inner10

Californiadecks said:


> When you getting your trailer?
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


I work downtown, trailer is a deal breaker. Now I'm agonizing daily over what van to buy. Can't find a 4x4 sprinter to save my life, even went to a dealer in Montreal and found one, just to learn it was tentatively sold when we were about to hash out the deal.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## SearchforSignal

Inner10 said:


> Damn man this build it looking good! Nice collection of tools as well.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Thanks. Slow with the build but getting a good idea where I want everything. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheConstruct

Do you transport your Makita miter saw vertically like that? I just bought a new ls1019 and put it on a Bosch gravity rise. It would be nice to store it standing up but I'm worried about the stress it puts on all the various components. Trailer is looking amazing by the way.


----------



## SearchforSignal

TheConstruct said:


> Do you transport your Makita miter saw vertically like that? I just bought a new ls1019 and put it on a Bosch gravity rise. It would be nice to store it standing up but I'm worried about the stress it puts on all the various components. Trailer is looking amazing by the way.


Yes. Works out well. I upgraded to the Makita from my Milwaukee Miter because of the smaller footprint when virtical like that. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

TheConstruct said:


> Do you transport your Makita miter saw vertically like that? I just bought a new ls1019 and put it on a Bosch gravity rise. It would be nice to store it standing up but I'm worried about the stress it puts on all the various components. Trailer is looking amazing by the way.



I've been transporting mine vertical for sometime, I just make sure it's not stored in the indents. Still cuts true.



Mike.
_______________


----------



## SearchforSignal

Getting the nose of the trailer under control. Will house the inverter, battery bank ect. Will have my charging center and battery storage up here mounted on the wall eventually.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SearchforSignal

Charger layout. Will be raised to run cords behind chargers to powers trip.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

SearchforSignal said:


> Charger layout. Will be raised to run cords behind chargers to powers trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


mounting on the wall or shelf? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

SearchforSignal said:


> Getting the nose of the trailer under control. Will house the inverter, battery bank ect. Will have my charging center and battery storage up here mounted on the wall eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I don't know if those guns would stay on the wall in my trailer. It bounces more than a stripper on Friday night. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Windycity

cedarboarder said:


> I don't know if those guns would stay on the wall in my trailer. It bounces more than a stripper on Friday night.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk




I was thinking the same thing...I can’t believe those stay there without falling 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SearchforSignal

Windycity said:


> I was thinking the same thing...I can’t believe those stay there without falling
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nothing has fallen. Now in the rear of the trailer it does bounce but everything there is secure. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SearchforSignal

cedarboarder said:


> mounting on the wall or shelf?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Going to be on the wall. Taking down my cord storage and going in that spot in the corner. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

SearchforSignal said:


> Going to be on the wall. Taking down my cord storage and going in that spot in the corner.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Cool, I was looking at my Makita charger and has no mounting hole for wall mount. Was thinking some rubber and all round strapping. Maybe my dewalt charger has wall mount have not checked.


----------



## SearchforSignal

cedarboarder said:


> Cool, I was looking at my Makita charger and has no mounting hole for wall mount. Was thinking some rubber and all round strapping. Maybe my dewalt charger has wall mount have not checked.


Yeah I'm taking the faces off all the chargers and see g if I can screw them to the wood. If not.. Glue is gonna be my friend.. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10

cedarboarder said:


> Cool, I was looking at my Makita charger and has no mounting hole for wall mount. Was thinking some rubber and all round strapping. Maybe my dewalt charger has wall mount have not checked.


I mount every god damn thing I touch with all round. :laughing:


----------



## cedarboarder

SearchforSignal said:


> Yeah I'm taking the faces off all the chargers and see g if I can screw them to the wood. If not.. Glue is gonna be my friend..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


https://www.batterymounts.com/

check out the mounts for chargers


----------



## cedarboarder

cedarboarder said:


> https://www.batterymounts.com/
> 
> check out the mounts for chargers



https://youtu.be/Ak-80ApOuzM?t=2m29s

I know I wouldn't spend that money on some molded plastic, this is a much cheaper option. What I will be doing...


----------



## Windycity

cedarboarder said:


> https://youtu.be/Ak-80ApOuzM?t=2m29s
> 
> 
> 
> I know I wouldn't spend that money on some molded plastic, this is a much cheaper option. What I will be doing...




Yea it was showing for 2 holders it is 54 British pounds....that’s expensive. Plus 20 pounds to ship putting you at $90-100 I believe 

The charger holder in the video is a better idea


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SearchforSignal

cedarboarder said:


> https://www.batterymounts.com/
> 
> check out the mounts for chargers


Those are pretty slick. Though I will put the money twords something better like power inverter ect. Kinda expensive to get them here. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle

This works well for FV batteries.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimwalter

mounting makita charger:
you can take a piece of ply and put screws though the back into the rubber feet.
If i remember ill take a pic tomorrow


----------



## cedarboarder

yeah zip ties n a board work good.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## SearchforSignal

Getting a little time in. Coming along I think.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SearchforSignal

Getting closer. No solar yet but just using shore power for now.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Windycity

Looks good, I like your charger station. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Added a first aid kit.










Mike.
_______________


----------



## SearchforSignal

Californiadecks said:


> Added a first aid kit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Yup stealing this idea. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

Californiadecks said:


> Added a first aid kit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Nice. I've been meaning to mount my small kit. 
eyewash bottle is also going up. imo more useful than first aid kits. probably just my personal experiences unfortunately. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

just finished the coffee station 









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

SearchforSignal said:


> Yup stealing this idea.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk




And I added a fire extinguisher as well. There are times we do some soldering. Good to have.










Mike.
_______________


----------



## Stryker1-1

Nothing worse then going to a first aid kit and all the bandaids and sterile pads are gone and your left with 20 triangle slings.

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## SearchforSignal

Getting the nose sorted out a bit. Like this wood but 4 sheets for just under $200..damn . I have to look at this everyday so I want to NOT hate it!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Windycity

Yes, I can’t wait until it’s set up, it will mainly be used to recharge my tool batteries and for a microwave but occasionally I’ll also use it to power a tool when working near the van

I will also have my 12 V lights run off the battery


David


----------



## SearchforSignal

Not much progress but some










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheConstruct

Looking awesome. That's going to be a nice set up. Do you know of any good websites for a guy who knows nothing about setting up a system to look at? I'd like to get some 110v going in my trailer but not sure where to start


----------



## Windycity

TheConstruct said:


> Looking awesome. That's going to be a nice set up. Do you know of any good websites for a guy who knows nothing about setting up a system to look at? I'd like to get some 110v going in my trailer but not sure where to start


The systems are pretty straightforward however the First question you have to answer is how are you going to charge the batteries? And what kind of power are you going to draw? Big systems that will keep a lot of stuff powered up can get quite expensive. 


To charge the batteries are you Just using solar? Using a vehicle battery to charge while driving? Or are you going to plug it in every day when you get home (shore power)?

My second battery set up will be in my van so it is pretty easy to add a second battery that will charge when I am driving and also the controller will allow to add a solar panel to the roof (it’s a dual system) so it’s a combination of solar charging and using my vehicle battery. But I drive my van to and from work every day so the battery should stay topped off just by commuting to work. Also during the summertime when the van is parked on the job the solar panel will help keep the battery topped off. I am only going to have a single solar panel.....100watts 

My inverter is 2000 watts 

I am not going to be powering a ton of stuff with my system so I don’t need a large capacity system. I want to keep my power tool batteries charged so they are always ready to go, I will have a microwave in the van and also I will have a couple outlets near the rear doors so I can plug in a tool when working near near the van. Usually I mix mortar right next to the van so it would be nice to plug my mixing drill into the van so I don’t have to continually pull out my generator. But when I’m doing this it’s usually only a couple bags of mortar throughout the day 

The battery will also keep 12 V items running including my dash cam. I am going to hardwire my dash cam to the second battery to act as a security system as well as my back up camera system which will be recording 24/7

And of course I am going to have a bunch of LED lights in the cargo area that will be utilizing the second battery as well... those will be manually switched on and off as needed 



David


----------



## TheConstruct

Thanks Windy, some good food for thought. 

I seldom leave my trailer at our job sites and it spends a decent amount of time being towed behind my truck. I'm not sure if it is enough to keep a battery bank charged or if I would benefit from a solar panel on the trailer.

Led lighting is probably the biggest want for me right now. I have a bunch of battery powered led motion sensor lights on the ceiling but they truly suck. I'd like some lighting inside that would work in the times that the trailer is disconnected. I would also like to install some motion sensor lights on the exterior so I can see my keys in the evening/morning. 

We probably wouldn't run many tools off of the trailer but I can see it being handy to have the option. Mostly it would be to keep batteries charged and setting up a cooler or insulated box with a low wattage incandescent bulb or small heater to keep our glue and caulking from freezing.

I'll have to start looking into what sort of set up I'll need for those requirements.


----------



## SearchforSignal

Charging station and side wall getting torn out and rebuilt. All the met is getting Redon as well










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Windycity

TheConstruct said:


> Thanks Windy, some good food for thought.
> 
> I seldom leave my trailer at our job sites and it spends a decent amount of time being towed behind my truck. I'm not sure if it is enough to keep a battery bank charged or if I would benefit from a solar panel on the trailer.
> 
> Led lighting is probably the biggest want for me right now. I have a bunch of battery powered led motion sensor lights on the ceiling but they truly suck. I'd like some lighting inside that would work in the times that the trailer is disconnected. I would also like to install some motion sensor lights on the exterior so I can see my keys in the evening/morning.
> 
> We probably wouldn't run many tools off of the trailer but I can see it being handy to have the option. Mostly it would be to keep batteries charged and setting up a cooler or insulated box with a low wattage incandescent bulb or small heater to keep our glue and caulking from freezing.
> 
> I'll have to start looking into what sort of set up I'll need for those requirements.


Here is my basic set up that I am doing in my van..... if you wanted to go pure solar you can basically buy a preassembled kit from renogy, There are other manufacturers as well but renogy is pretty well respected. 

most of my information Is from people that are converting their vans into camper vans, they have extensive information about power systems... and they are pretty adamant about documenting their van builds on YouTube. There is a huge community of people that do that











David


----------



## SearchforSignal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SearchforSignal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SearchforSignal

Just some prep work on the charging station. Might leave room for the Milwaukee MX charger to come. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SearchforSignal

Finally getting it in place. Just prewiring it all now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SearchforSignal

Work can continue, finally have the 12v components I need for the rest of the trailer upgrade










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Windycity

you have some serious battery power/capacity there


David


----------



## SearchforSignal

Just modifying the 12v rocker panel so I can fuse each switch to my liking. Slow progress but like most I’m busy as hell with work.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SearchforSignal

Well finally have solar on the tool trailer. Getting everything pretty much buttoned up. Remote switch wired foe the inverter and shore power connected as well. Feels good to have it done. Well until I sell








it and upgrade to a larger tool trailer. Lmao.


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

